# First Ever Notable Archery Buck!



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

I am now 25 years old & my hunting journey just started 3 years ago when I met my now wife. Believe it or not, SHE got me into hunting! & showed me how to shoot a compound bow! 
I've lived on our small 350 acre family farm my whole life with north central ohio and still do with plans of taking it over. My wife and her family could not believe I've never hunted until now. Needless to say I thank them everyday now for showing me the way! I now hunt probable 4-5 days a week & totally addicted. 
Now onto the buck story. 
It's now my 3rd yr hunting, all with a compound Bow. I've shot a few does and one little 6pt which was from my first year ever hunting. This past weekend at my wife's family property in SE Ohio I had the opportunity to take this beautiful buck. I was sitting in a new stand we put up in the spring 1/2 way down a ridge right off a trail we made with a bulldozer. Over the years the Bucks use this trail for many many scrapes. At 9am Saturday morning my buck came trotting down the hill & to my luck turned left off the path towards my stand on another small trail we cut out with a brush hog! I was able to get up get my bow & as he made his way 20 yards towards me behind a tree and thick brush I got at full draw. He came out right in front of my stand at 12-15 yards. grunted him to a stop and let it FLY! - BOOM. complete pass through. The buck ran up a hill straight across from me 25 yards. Stood there for a minute and fell over dead! Couldn't believe. Watched him expire from my stand 20 yards away. Greatest feeling in the world. He's no record setter but he's my first notable buck ever taken & wouldn't trade him for anything. From the time I saw him to when I shot him was no more then maybe 30 seconds. Happened so fast. & the coolest thing that afternoon we pulled trail cam pics & he showed up on our camera 45 mins before i shot him on the other side of our farm! He must of been out searching.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats, very nice buck and a great story and shoot. You are lucky to have a wife that loves the outdoors.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on a very nice bow kill buck. I loved your introduction and the hunting story that goes along with it. sounds like you hit the jack pot with your wife. my wife use to go on fishing trips with me and was my best fishing buddy. but she don't fish with me any more. but she goes to lake erie with me and loves the camping.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Great story and deer.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

You, sir, are the luckiest man in the world!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats!!!! Great story and deer!


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice job! He's a great deer.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Fantastic, You have 2 great trophies there. Would love to have a wife that hunts, that would leave me time to fish !!!


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice, congrats


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice buck and great story!


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats. Access to 350 acres is a beautiful thing.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone. It's great during hunting season I have free reign to hunt whenever I want! But when it comes to fishing she's about 75% on when I go lol usually not a problem but sometimes it takes some convincing. Needless to say still very very lucky.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow. Great buck and story. The "doe" is not bad either. You are one lucky dude.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That's a really nice man!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

SelfTaught said:


> I am now 25 years old & my hunting journey just started 3 years ago when I met my now wife. Believe it or not, SHE got me into hunting! & showed me how to shoot a compound bow!
> I've lived on our small 350 acre family farm my whole life with north central ohio and still do with plans of taking it over. My wife and her family could not believe I've never hunted until now. Needless to say I thank them everyday now for showing me the way! I now hunt probable 4-5 days a week & totally addicted.
> Now onto the buck story.
> It's now my 3rd yr hunting, all with a compound Bow. I've shot a few does and one little 6pt which was from my first year ever hunting. This past weekend at my wife's family property in SE Ohio I had the opportunity to take this beautiful buck. I was sitting in a new stand we put up in the spring 1/2 way down a ridge right off a trail we made with a bulldozer. Over the years the Bucks use this trail for many many scrapes. At 9am Saturday morning my buck came trotting down the hill & to my luck turned left off the path towards my stand on another small trail we cut out with a brush hog! I was able to get up get my bow & as he made his way 20 yards towards me behind a tree and thick brush I got at full draw. He came out right in front of my stand at 12-15 yards. grunted him to a stop and let it FLY! - BOOM. complete pass through. The buck ran up a hill straight across from me 25 yards. Stood there for a minute and fell over dead! Couldn't believe. Watched him expire from my stand 20 yards away. Greatest feeling in the world. He's no record setter but he's my first notable buck ever taken & wouldn't trade him for anything. From the time I saw him to when I shot him was no more then maybe 30 seconds. Happened so fast. & the coolest thing that afternoon we pulled trail cam pics & he showed up on our camera 45 mins before i shot him on the other side of our farm! He must of been out searching.


Beauty buck. Congrats!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Good story and deer man! Now hopefully in time you can eventually be able to manage the hell out of that farm you have because the genetic on that buck was pretty good so if you can keep that rolling you will be passing that style of buck up for another year or possibly two and shooting bruuttteessss!!! Good job and awesome wife!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the story and the pictures.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Great buck, wife and story.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Awesome hunt and memories. I hope someday I can harvest a nice buck like that.

Does your wife have an older sister in her 30s?! ;-)


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Haha unfortunately kayak she only had two brothers. Both great hunters & fishermen. Her whole family hunts which is awesome. & who I have to thank for her love of the outdoors! Pics are from my in laws deer. Great family to marry into.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You better be on your best behavior looks like enough room for one more head mount! Lol you are very lucky thanks for sharing and remember to say please and thank you at all family gatherings


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Congrats on bagging that beauty. And the deer is pretty nice too. Lol. Better be nice to that one or that extra space on the wall might be your head.


----------

